# Arduino project finished



## gld (Mar 30, 2015)

I finally got my Arduino project finished.






The box is from Digi-Key.  http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/CU-3283/377-1218-ND/428968





Button switches also from Digi-Key. http://www.digikey.com/product-search/en?vendor=0&keywords=eg1311-nd






Port for the Gecko connection.





This port was cut by hand as was the hole for the USB connector.

Many thanks to cfellows for the inspiration to start this project, and Gary Liming for his sketch. The switches are working with no modification to the sketch.


----------



## gld (Apr 14, 2015)

And here is another finished project for the Arduino.


----------



## chucketn (Apr 14, 2015)

Gary,
A couple of quick questions. Are you having any issues with the switches? Such as missed inputs or switch Bounce. And which of Liming's sketches are you using? The degree only or the Divisions and Degrees? Does it reverse for you by the sketch?

Chuck


----------



## gld (Apr 14, 2015)

chucketn said:


> Gary,
> A couple of quick questions. Are you having any issues with the switches? Such as missed inputs or switch Bounce. And which of Liming's sketches are you using? The degree only or the Divisions and Degrees? Does it reverse for you by the sketch?
> 
> Chuck



The switches are working fine. I'm using V 2.3,  Divisions and Degrees. No problems yet with right & left switches.


----------



## chucketn (Apr 15, 2015)

Can you post a link to V2.3? Gary Liming says you don't have to be a Digital Machinist subscriber to download it.

Chuck


----------



## gld (Apr 15, 2015)

chucketn said:


> Can you post a link to V2.3? Gary Liming says you don't have to be a Digital Machinist subscriber to download it.
> 
> Chuck



On this site http://www.digitalmachinist.net/downloads scroll down to Winter 2013. Click on DM 8.4 Liming to download.


----------



## chucketn (Apr 16, 2015)

Got it! Also bookmarked the build thread.

Chuck


----------

